# Zhaobao Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2008)

What can I say this style intrigues me

Zhaobao Taijiquan

Zhaobao Lineage tree from  Formosa Neijia

This is a rare form
Taiji-Zhao Bao taiji-Wang Chang An - 9 sound without touching the ground 
 
Push hands and Applications - Wang Changan


----------



## Myrmidon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Interesting style... Chen and Zhaobao share many things...*


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 2, 2009)

The best things are hardest to find?


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 3, 2009)

CrushingFist said:


> The best things are hardest to find?


*
If you know what to look for, they can be found...*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2009)

CrushingFist said:


> The best things are hardest to find?


 


Myrmidon said:


> *If you know what to look for, they can be found...*


 

Oh I know where there are a few real live Zhaobao teachers however one is based on the West coast and shows up on my coast, 4 hours away from me, once a year and the others are in China. I am equally as sure you will find them in Taiwan and in other area too. 

I'm just to busy training other things :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2009)

Myrmidon said:


> *Interesting style... Chen and Zhaobao share many things...*


 
Not surprising since the generally excepted origin of Zhaobao is a Chen family member Chen Qingping

However there is a contingent out there from the Zhaobao side disputing this origin. And since arguments over origin and lineage are so common in CMA it is really not all that surprising.


----------

